# Recherche visioneuse photo iphone!



## pinot (6 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
En fait j'ai un examen qui me demande de retenir un grand nombre de peintures et leur référence (nom et artiste), chaque image à comme nom de fichier sa référence, malheureusement l'app de base n'affiche que la photo et non la photo + le nom du fichier.
J'aimerais donc savoir s'il y'a des visionneur alternatif qui me permettrait celà.

Le top serait de pouvoir, d'une tape sur l'ecran afficher/caché le nom du fichier (le mieux pour s'entrainer)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nicolas_D (6 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que tu connais Mental Case de Mental Faculty ? Ils ont une application Mac + iPhone (Lite et complète) qui repose sur le principe des flash cards (carte de mémoire) qui une technique pédagogique pour apprendre des cours, une langue étrangère etc... à l'aide de cartes comportant question sur le recto et réponse sur le verso, à la façon du Trivial Pursuit.

Je pense que c'est ce que tu recherches car contraire au trivial pursuit où tu n'as que du texte dans le cas de Mental Case tu peux associer une image à ta question ou/et à ta réponse. Je n'ai jamais essayé ce programme mais il y a deux screencasts sur le site qui t'en diront plus.


----------

